# You want big arms? Work your triceps!



## hackskii

Triceps:

If you are working triceps with chest then you won't have to do as much as the triceps will be pre-fatigued from your chest workout.

Background on the triceps.

1. First they are 2/3 the total size of the arm.

2. They are the strongest muscles in the arm.

3. There are 3 heads to the tricep and no single lift or even two lifts will hit the whole tricep evenly.

Beings that the tricep is the strongest part of the arm you might want to consider going heavy for good development. This will complement the pressing movements in exercises like bench, inclines, military, bar dips.

Presses work similar movements to the triceps like bench press is similar to skull crushers, dips like cable pushdowns and military press like standing French press. But the bench dips and military presses are more power movements and the others are more like shaping/isolating exercises. The isolating exercises are not bad but if you don't have good size then why isolate? I would do compound exercises for the triceps something that will force you to push with some force. Going heavy will force the muscles to accommodate the added resistance and hence better growth and also helping your presses.

Three heads of the tricep:

1.	Skull crushers/close grip bench, these will give you some meat on the tricep and make it full at the back of the arm.

2.	Dips or cable pushdowns will give you some outside development on the triceps.

3.	standing French presses will give you inside development on the inner and upper tricep. These are one of my favorite because the tricep is fully stretched at the bottom of the lift and done with full range will give you a really nice pump. They also can be done with a dumbbell, strait bar, easy curl bar, cable (from the floor), single arm.

If you are going to do triceps off the chest day or shoulder day then you might want to give it like 3 days from the presses to do the triceps. Indirectly dips hit lower chest, close grip bench hits inner chest. I would not put my tricep routine 1 or 2 days before my chest routine or even my shoulder routine. But in chest, I do bench and incline presses so the triceps get hit hard there.

There are other exercises for the triceps like kick backs and reverse grip bench but if you want to hit all three heads then the above will do it. Hey, some people have stubborn triceps. You might want to figure out if you have to go really heavy to make them grow or do reps to make them grow. Each of us are different and there is no set rule here. I have some small forearms and when I diet they are the first to go. We are all different. Use what works and toss what does not apply to you.


----------



## OnePack

thanks hackie, how about tricep extensions? any good


----------



## hackskii

MatracaBergFan said:


> thanks hackie, how about tricep extensions? any good


Which ones. Pushdowns (twards feet), skullcrushers (lying down) or, standing french presses, (pushing overhead)?


----------



## powerU

I've stopped training triceps altogether now, i used to train them on chest day but i start that day with flys now instead to isolate the chest first (cheers big pete), then do flat bench, incline bench (barbells) and finish with dips - the last 2 exercises start to work my tri's.


----------



## Aftershock

I find really heavy lying dumbbell pullovers (60k plus) make my triceps ache like nothing else on this earth....

I must emphasise this is not a stiff arm pullover, the intention is to make at least a 90 degree angle at the elbow...........

You will probably need quite a high bench and a good spotter and brace your legs on something.....

I use an old fashioned bench with my head at the bottom and uprights by my thighs which I them push into the uprights to help stabilise.

The movement is only what I can describe as "throwing an axe" rotating the wrists forward and squeezing at the top lock out position&#8230;..

If you follow this exercise with cable pushdowns I guarantee you wont be able to straighten your arms for about 3 days... I only do this heavy session once a fortnight on a Friday, because I bench on a Monday and if I nail this exercise I have still got massive overlap then.

Id recommend this to anyone, you wont be disappointed..


----------



## OnePack

hackskii said:


> Which ones. Pushdowns (twards feet), skullcrushers (lying down) or, standing french presses, (pushing overhead)?


i like doing these ones

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBTriExt.html

if i do these ones, what other ones can i do to work all three heads of the triceps.


----------



## Killerkeane

good info there scott, only press exercise i hate is military press GRRR


----------



## big pete

very good post there! informative but not OTT on techy stuff. poyfict

nice one powerU. let us know if you find any benefits from it


----------



## Spangle1187

I do a three way exercise,

1 tricep push ups

2 French Press

3 tricep push downs

about ten of each by three maybe four sets. It burns


----------



## Mr Chef

nice info


----------



## Robsta

Or you could ask valentino for some advice...lol


----------



## 3752

i altered my arm training 18months ago to emphasis triceps more and since then my arms have grown rapidly...


----------



## BL1

Pscarb said:


> i altered my arm training 18months ago to emphasis triceps more and since then my arms have grown rapidly...


PS - I know you train with high intensty/volume - did your resulting growth come from prioritizing your tri's or change in exercises etc ??? Cheers


----------



## 3752

by emphasising them more...in my arm routine, most train there biceps first with heavy weights and high intensity then just go through the motions on triceps...


----------



## BL1

Pscarb said:


> by emphasising them more...in my arm routine, most train there biceps first with heavy weights and high intensity then just go through the motions on triceps...


Cheers


----------



## BIG-UNC

what does your arm routine consist of pscarb?

do you train them on there own or with another body part like tris with chest bis with back?


----------



## Traxler

I do tricep extensions like this:

Lie flat on your back on the floor (not bench), grab a dumbell with your usual weight on it. Raise one of your arms straight up 90 degrees to the floor with palm facing body. Lower your forearm and hand down bending at the elbow until its 90 degrees or parallel with floor behind your head. Repeat this with your set reps. I use my other free hand to support my elbow and keep it dead straight at 90 to the floor. last 4 reps hold for a while at the 90 negative

Every session leaves my tri's sore next day!

what is the french press and technique?


----------



## grunjhed

Never heard of any exercise being refered to as a french press. Is it similar to an overhead extension like this:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBOneArmTriExt.html


----------



## big_nige

good tri info

awesome hakson


----------



## crazycal1

quality post hakks-

might borrow it...


----------



## paulo

been doin 2 sets close grip bench 100k, 3 sets dips with 20k dbell for 8s, and pullovers with 50k dbell -think thats enuf for tris


----------



## TaintedSoul

Never know the name of this one. Probably simliar to weighted dips or manually seated dips.. I donno..

Anyway put feet on one bench, hands on the edge of another and put a few 20kg's plates on your lap. Can get upto 4 plates and after that it feels like someone kicked my tri's.


----------



## Stig

What is the french press?

s this just stood up and keeping your elbows in the up position, lwering a bar/dumbell behind the head then extending fully up?


----------



## Nytol

Stig said:


> What is the french press?
> 
> s this just stood up and keeping your elbows in the up position, lwering a bar/dumbell behind the head then extending fully up?


Yes, that is an Overhead French Press, a Lying French Press is what some refer to as skull crushers.

I would do the OH one seated with a back support though, on a high inc bench.


----------



## Stig

Cheers for clearing that up, i do actualy do them, just never knew what they were called

Do you think 4 excercises consisting of 3 sets of 8 reps is overdoing the tri's?

I usually aim to do every bodypart with the same amount of workout


----------



## Warstu

Ture i see so many people in my gym going crazy on bis and not doing much for the tris good thread


----------



## ParaManiac

bulkaholic said:


> I work my tris on push day and bis on pull day.


I think this approach is best,however,i'd say it probably depends on your overall current routine.

Given your arms aren't progressing it may be time for a change,whether that be training frequency,volume or exercise choices.


----------



## ewanr

thanks m8 thats good information!

my tricep routine is

warm up: dips 20 reps

3 weighted sets

1 x 10 - 20 kg dumbell

1 x 8 - 25 kg dumbell

1 x 6-8 30kg dumbell

close grip bench press

3 x 8 - 80 kg

overhead dumbell extension

3 x 10 15 kg dumbell

reverse grip pulldown

1x 10-25 kg

1x 8- 30 kg

1x6- 35 kg

is this a good workout for tricpes? or do you reckon they are being over trained i feel a good pump after my session.


----------



## paulo

that should build the triceps mate, heavy dumell pullovers are great for the inner part try that


----------



## ewanr

ta m8 i shall give that ago!

what do you reckon i should put them in place of?


----------



## Cornholio

Killerkeane said:


> good info there scott, only press exercise i hate is military press GRRR


I do that one first, too get it out of the way. I'm hoping it will become my favorite.:lift:


----------



## wogihao

You know before bench pressing became popular overhead pressing was the main event for lifting, you were nobody unless you could get 100kg overhead.

Imagine a gym where guys were overhead pressing to the same extent as guys today bench. A totaly diffrent envorment.


----------



## Lost Soul

i wholeheartedly believe tricep isolation is key to maximum gains

benching

dips

all other presses

for beginners will be fine, pure isolation in conjuction with these LATER DOWN THE LINE are vital to max girth.

I like heavy strict overhead cable pressing and can attribute very tangible gains to this movement alone as i have only isolated triceps in the last year with this one main exericse (above and beyond dips and pressing) and the quality of gains has been very pleasing


----------



## drb

paulo said:


> that should build the triceps mate, heavy dumell pullovers are great for the inner part try that


could you describe dumbell pullovers please? are they the exercise where you lay on a bench with arms outstretched with a slight bend and raise the weight upwards towards the ceiling so your arms are 90 degrees to the floor?


----------



## Lost Soul

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBPullover.html

They *do* though recruit pecs and lats, so for me not 'ideal' for a day dedicated to arms even though the long head of the tricep is an assisting muscle

better left for FBRs or specific chest/back days


----------



## MXD

You boys should try helmet presses.


----------



## AR77

Is that like a partial Military Press?


----------



## MXD

Yeah military press to head

Its called that because if you drop it you'd wish you where wearing a helmet, Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...


----------



## dudz

Nice post


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

I've chopped around my routine recently and am seeing improvements in triceps already. It goes like this:

On chest day, following pressing pressing pressing, and a few crossovers it's weighted dips. Then overhead cable triceps extension, not too heavy, focusing on form and the stretch for three sets. Then a few sets of moderate weight reverse grip one handed cable pressdown. You can get a super pump having already worked them hard with chest.

Then, at the other end of the week, arms get their own day.

Heavy dips, or heavy close grip bench 4 sets 8-10 reps

Heavy push downs (usually rope) 3 straight sets, 4th a drop set

Reverse grip one handed cable pressdown (increasing weight every set) 5 sets

I can't guarantee you results, but its working for me. Enjoy. :w00t:


----------



## krisjones24

Hamster said:


> Question for you boys seems as im lacking the horseshoe.
> 
> I have meaty triceps at the top and my inner tricep round the back is pretty good but when i dieted down i had no horseshoe.. :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I have tried everything from going heavy with low reps to light with high reps.
> 
> Im currently concentrating on more cable stuff like low cable overheads and tricep press with the rope and flicking it out at the bottom.
> 
> Im also doing cable kickbacks and single arm cable press.
> 
> I do incorparate the usual stuff like skull crushers and the occasional bench dips.
> 
> All for about 10-12 reps.
> 
> Will this work or am i doing it all wrong!!!!


takes time keep doing what your doing and results will come. its also down to genetics you may never get that horse shoe your looking for but only time will tell maybe next time you diet down if your more lean you may get what you looking for :thumbup1: :tongue:


----------



## Bonzer

Cheers for this, i was feeling my tricep the other day and it wasn't in proportion, the inside of it dosnt feel hard and bulky like the rest so i gave them standing french presses ago and today my arm aches right in the spot i want/need it to

Thanks Alot....


----------



## craig walley

since i first picked up a weight my old man has banged on about "dont neglect your tri's" "two thirds of upper arm" "train them before bi's when your fresh". i've always listened to him and had good results. i love doin high reps of rope pressdowns to finish tris off, get a mad burn. session looks like:

close grip bench 4x 10ish

skullcrushers 3x 10ish

rope pressdowns 4x 12-15ish

one arm pressdowns 3-10 (no rest, straight onto next arm after finishing)

started trainin arms on there own on a friday, like doing em at the end of the week to let me do my other upper-body parts fresh earlier in the week.


----------



## Adam_W

Great post, ive been following a similar routine to this for a while, mixing up every so often and seen some good results.

However i feel the outside of my tri is lacking slightly.

Currently training tris after shoulders and current workout is as follows:

CG Bench - 3 x 12/10/8

Dips - 3 x 12/10/8

Seated french press (with dumbell) - 3 x 12/10/8

Above are working sets only.

I have been switching up between Dips and cable pushdowns to work the outer head of the tricep, but any other good exercises that primarily work the outer head?

Cheers


----------



## butcher

what about these 4 trycips, 2 benchers, legs on 1 and hands on other and dip but with 20k plates on legs .about 8 plates i get on, a right good pump on this good blow out ill try and get some fotage on this:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

I trained for years without doing triceps ,when i finally added them i trained them after chest which brought some gains but i still wasnt happy with my arms.

Then i decided to train them by their self and that made a huge difference my arms were noticeably bigger after afew weeks.8 sets of cg bench press in the five rep range to total failure.


----------



## gazza234

great post.

Thanks


----------



## Heineken

butcher said:


> what about these 4 trycips, 2 benchers, legs on 1 and hands on other and dip but with 20k plates on legs .about 8 plates i get on, a right good pump on this good blow out ill try and get some fotage on this:thumbup1:


Did anyone get any of that? :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Heinkeken said:


> Did anyone get any of that? :lol:


Not of mate


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Heinkeken said:


> Did anyone get any of that? :lol:


Had to read it a couple of times....

He says do bench dips. Feet on one bench, hands on the other. Put 20kg plates on your legs. He got up to 8!


----------



## Brawlerboy

I sometimes train biceps and triceps together and have got wicked results from doing that! I always get comments from other guys about my arms after I've trained them


----------



## Mikazagreat

Great post man.


----------



## fishy0208

excellent and interesting post, keep up the good work lads.


----------



## kingjumb

Good post, there are some wicked tips for triceps they are a big part of the arm people tend to focus on the bicep too much.


----------



## MrP

Gym i work at people always ask how to get their arms bigger tell them 3 exercises for bis n same for tri's and if want big arms its ablout the tri's lol


----------



## SK-XO

Brawlerboy said:


> I sometimes train biceps and triceps together and have got wicked results from doing that! I always get comments from other guys about my arms after I've trained them


x2 defo mate.


----------



## MillionG

Brawlerboy said:


> I sometimes train biceps and triceps together and have got wicked results from doing that! I always get comments from other guys about my arms after I've trained them


Surely that's just because both parts of your arm are pumped at the same time, so the arm look the biggest it ever is.


----------



## -KC

great post. thanks


----------



## jak90

when you say "want big arms work your triceps"..why not just work your biceps and everyother muscle just as hard


----------



## GunnaGetBig

It means prioritise over biceps


----------



## angieM

Mine still ache from saturday!!!


----------



## Roy Batty

skullcrushers killed my elbows  they never been the same.. stay away from them is all i can say


----------



## Suitelf11

> 1. First they are 2/3 the total size of the arm.


The ratio is 50/50 concerning mass. The triceps is a little longer, but the only head which really has mass is the long head, which pretty much makes the total mass equal to that of the biceps. See this also (from shoulder to elbow):


----------



## Ashcrapper

making me hungry that. or horny, cant quite decide which


----------



## Suitelf11

:lol:


----------



## Bigdov

Oh I love heavy scul crushers but they knock the **** out my elbows


----------



## DanMac

Nice read! Currently been working bicep and tricep together for over a month now. Would you recommend this, is there any disadvantages..


----------



## Dagman72

Bigdov said:


> Oh I love heavy scul crushers but they knock the **** out my elbows


Problem with going heavy, you end up with your elbows flaring out and cheating - if you went lighter and stricter (ie keep elbows in) you would get the same if not better results.

If they kill your elbows, don't do them - should do no exercise that hurts you.


----------



## Smitch

Skull crushers with the easy bar really hit mine.

Hadn't done them for a few months as went a bit heavy and injured my neck a bit but started doing them again the other week and i can feel my tri's tingling while i'm doing them and they hurt for a few days after.


----------



## mal

Smitch said:


> Skull crushers with the easy bar really hit mine.
> 
> Hadn't done them for a few months as went a bit heavy and *injured my neck *a bit but started doing them again the other week and i can feel my tri's tingling while i'm doing them and they hurt for a few days after.


do them lying on the floor not on a bench,just take the bar up from the floor behind your head.

load the bar up with small10 kilo discs so to bring it to your forehead.


----------



## j1mmytt

Im only 77kg but i find that my triceps are unnaturally strong for their size, i can skull crush 55kg probably 60kg if i tried, and i can max the cable machine everytime. Close bench press about 35kg on each end and i can only bench 40kg with my chest, BUT my triceps dont look exceptionaly big for their strength, my triceps however are one of the only spots on my body where fat likes to store. I only have 16inch arms and the dont exactly look massive from the rear. Why is this?


----------



## 1Tonne

Could be your benching incorrectly. It could be your triceps are being the dominant strength with your bench.

Might be worth pre - exhausting your triceps before going to the bench. Maybe you just need to tweak the form a little and concentrate on the pec area doing the work.


----------



## j1mmytt

1Tonne said:


> Could be your benching incorrectly. It could be your triceps are being the dominant strength with your bench.
> 
> Might be worth pre - exhausting your triceps before going to the bench. Maybe you just need to tweak the form a little and concentrate on the pec area doing the work.


Hmmm thing is i used to have pectus excavatum, but had it operated on which involved cutting some of the muscle tissue and breaking/realigment of the bones, so it could quite possibly be this, weak chest=more tricep work during press, I always work my chest too the fullest as it my worst bodypart, I doubt theres anyway to overcome this. I think in the past i have tried pre exhaust and i failed big time on bench press lol when i tense my chest its not very solid at all hard to flex too.


----------



## rhinotoes

j1mmytt - Not sure what your chest routine looks like, but if your bench needs improving, heres something you might like to try.

pressups - widex10, regularx10, diamondx10. do 3 sets.

Cable cross - medium weight 12-15 reps, 3 sets

Dumbell fly - medium weight, 8-10 reps, 3 sets.

Really concentrate on your chest when youre doing these, some find it helps to physically look at the muscle youre working so your brain makes the connection. Imagine youre trying to grip a piece of paper between your pecs on each rep. After youve done this move onto the bench. As your pecs are more pumped, you will feel them more through the rep range so will focus more energy to the muscles. You shouldnt be too tired as we're only using medium weights before hand. Works well for me anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## j1mmytt

rhinotoes said:


> j1mmytt - Not sure what your chest routine looks like, but if your bench needs improving, heres something you might like to try.
> 
> pressups - widex10, regularx10, diamondx10. do 3 sets.
> 
> Cable cross - medium weight 12-15 reps, 3 sets
> 
> Dumbell fly - medium weight, 8-10 reps, 3 sets.
> 
> Really concentrate on your chest when youre doing these, some find it helps to physically look at the muscle youre working so your brain makes the connection. Imagine youre trying to grip a piece of paper between your pecs on each rep. After youve done this move onto the bench. As your pecs are more pumped, you will feel them more through the rep range so will focus more energy to the muscles. You shouldnt be too tired as we're only using medium weights before hand. Works well for me anyway, hope this helps.


My chest will hurt the next day though so i know ive done all i can, its just damaged muscle tissue, some of it actually has no sensation, you could pinch it and i wouldnt feel it. Kinda semi numb. ****ING HATE IT AHHHHHH


----------



## Mofofunk

OnePack said:


> i like doing these ones
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBTriExt.html
> 
> if i do these ones, what other ones can i do to work all three heads of the triceps.


Nice link there, some good examples for getting form right,

Thanks


----------



## Slater8486

I find reverse close grip bench really hits my triceps, took a while to find a good workout that really burns my triceps.


----------



## Adz

Good post, very helpful.


----------



## SteHowie

Swear by close grip bench press for mass

I do skull crushers with dumb bells - cause my elbows are sore from heavy deads.

Cable extensions or kick bask for shaping.

Currently training biceps and triceps together uper set style - and wow what a pump!


----------



## renshaw

Heavy deads, bench and standing press.. Currently training 5x5

Seems to do the job, seen more growth dropping most of arm exercises then over training them! 

Most of time after dead lifting my forearms that pumped its almost impossible to do do curls.

Although, I do add in dips if any juice left in the tank!

Also, some heavy curls 3-5 reps x 5 just to kill of arms!


----------



## scottish676

I do triceps after back

4 sets skullcrusher/ez-bar press

3 sets dumbbell dip

3 sets push down with rope


----------



## SteHowie

Can anybody help?

I am really struggling with elbow soreness. I suspect it is due to heavy deadlifting over a long period of time - but i am having to train around the problem. Thing is it seems to be on my actual bone and not on the muscles surrounding it or the tendons or ligaments.

Chest is still OK - but I don't do flat bench or barbell, alwasy work on an incline - it really gets me on French Press - swapped to Dumbells & incline now, and now is hitting the close grip bench - doesn't get me on anything else barring after heavy deads.

I stay pretty lean all year round and clean eat all the time, at 8 weeks out from th efirst comp this year it is impacting my training a bit!


----------



## jameweights

Thanks for this post, I am glad I read this!

I have never ignored triceps but like so many others they were trained as an afterthought, but definitely now I will be focusing on them a lot more.

Also when you watch people do bench press sometimes there arms shake like crazy, is that most likely to do with the lack of development of the triceps?


----------



## boxinmetx

j1mmytt said:


> Hmmm thing is i used to have pectus excavatum, but had it operated on which involved cutting some of the muscle tissue and breaking/realigment of the bones, so it could quite possibly be this, weak chest=more tricep work during press, I always work my chest too the fullest as it my worst bodypart, I doubt theres anyway to overcome this. I think in the past i have tried pre exhaust and i failed big time on bench press lol when i tense my chest its not very solid at all hard to flex too.


hey just wondering how you have got on since you wrote this comment about ur chest development being the weakest part due to something out of ur control?? it's been 2 years so wondered how you have progressed and got to where u want


----------



## jonesboy

I always neglected my triceps when I first started and everything was biceps biceps and more biceps lol. If I knew then what I know now then my arms would be in much better shape or my triceps would anyway. Been hitting them hard over the years and every now and then I hit a plateau but soon get past it with different methods. Here is one thing I like to do once a month or so-

Close grip bench then straight into tricep cable pushdowns then on the same bar reverse pushdowns then straight on to tricep pushdowns with the rope. I don't have any rest in between and have just enough weight to get 6-8 reps or so, I do around 6 sets and they burn like crazy. I also like skull crackers to failure and then close grip bench with the same bar and weight with no rest.


----------



## Laurieloz

You read my mind. Huge arms all round is spectacular! Are we gonna mention forearms...?


----------



## Fletch68

I have found doing triceps on chest day a good plan. I tend to do Bench or dumbell press, incline press, close-grip press, skullcrusher.


----------



## Laurieloz

Personally, close-grip angled bar pushing weight stack creates a great pump.


----------

